# Some way for the Guests asking questions, to edit there feedback.



## icemanjc (Apr 8, 2007)

I think there should be some way for the people who ask the Volunteer Techs questions, to edit there feedback, because I have had a few that have gotten confused on some things and give bad feedback and they want to change it, but its too late.


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 9, 2007)

Yeah, or allow them to do the survey a second time which would negate the first go around. 
_could even give a reason like I didn't read the instructions and the questions correctly_


----------

